# Ceder creek



## michael_M (Nov 10, 2011)

Im headed up in the morning someone give me some place to go I ain't had time to go scout its me and mother I'm trying so hard to get her first deer someone help since I'm leaving at 4am to go


----------



## Scrub Buck (Nov 10, 2011)

You would be better off hunting where you killed the buck in your avatar.  Anyway, your choice.  I know your going to tell me you killed the deer in your avatar at Cedar Creek?  Good luck convicing me.  Do what everybody else does up there these days as far as scouting.  Drive the roads and park next to a truck.   Then walk in  and climb a tree fifty yards away from the person that was already there.  Seems to work for the people that hunt there now.


----------



## Bone Collector (Nov 10, 2011)

Scrub Buck, you have it down to a science. I had a run in with one of those new generation scouters today!

BC


----------



## michael_M (Nov 11, 2011)

I killed that deer at chatt bend 11/16/08 I've never hunted ceder creek at all but I'm here so let's see how it goes I'll Keep y'all posted I seen a stud on hwy 212 when u enter the property and I seen a little basket 6 before him next to a house at 1:12 in the morning gotta love a full moon


----------



## Scrub Buck (Nov 11, 2011)

BC,

Sorry to here you where infected with Cedar Creek scouting.  I was to at 730 by CAPTAIN CRUCH/SNAP/CRACKLE/
POP.  I whistled my head off and he still kept coming.  Out of frustration I said I'm right here.  He kept walking.  Then I said you have to be kidding me.  Go the other way.  He kept going right in front of me.  At 900 I shot a buck I normally would not have shot,  that CAPTAIN CRUCH scared to me as CAPTAIN CRUNCH walked down the ridge over from me.  Soley, based upon of all of the disrespect shown now.  These deer are free deer, because the DNR tags them.  Everything comes at a price.  Anyway, thanks CATAIN CRUCH.  What a mess that place has become.  Even though I killed a buck...I have offically renamed Cedar Creek Cedar joke because of all the idiots in turkey season and deer season.  I know it's Public land, but have some respect for your fellow hunters.


----------



## michael_M (Nov 11, 2011)

I shot a big 9 off there this morning and see 2 more chasing does seen no one not bad for the first time walking on the property and setting down with no scouting I shot at 7:05


----------



## Bone Collector (Nov 11, 2011)

michael_M said:


> I shot a big 9 off there this morning and see 2 more chasing does seen no one not bad for the first time walking on the property and setting down with no scouting I shot at 7:05



Where about were you hunting? North side or South side? I was way up on the North side, but now I'm just off 212. I found what I hope is a good spot and I'm taking a buddy in the am. He's never killed a deer!

BC


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 12, 2011)

michael_M said:


> I shot a big 9 off there this morning and see 2 more chasing does seen no one not bad for the first time walking on the property and setting down with no scouting I shot at 7:05



Let's see a pic!!!
And congrats BTW!!!


----------



## Pablo15 (Nov 12, 2011)

So lets see here........Hunter A is hunting on public land, is the first one in, and believes he should have exclusive use of the entire area.

Hunter B comes in an hour later, sees Hunter A and goes to vacate A's immediate area. A directs B to go else where. B goes on his way.

Whats the problem here? Surely your not one of those people who thinks you should hem up a couple of thousand acres because your truck is parked in front of a gate?

Then A shoots a scrub buck because B "disrespected" him?

Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm with Pablo, the best friend you got on public land is someone walking about! Sounds like someone thought he was at his personal food plot again. I do not understand these guys or where they get off carrying on like they do. I was hunting the ONF in October and walked up on a guy sitting on the fire trail 100 yards from the road without wearing a bit of orange. He then starts up that I disrespected him by walking down the fire trail, go figure? Its not like I sat down next to him and started to chat? I mean if your going to sit on a fire trail in public land I guess you can expect to be walked in on, it has nothing to do with respect its called public access.


----------



## Scrub Buck (Nov 12, 2011)

I never said I should have exclusive rights.  If you park beside another truck an hour after daylight it leads me to believe that you wonder why I'm parked there.  AKA Cedar Creek scouting.  I shot the deer because I know the area will be infected with not only him but all of his friends from this point forth.  One less for them.  If you don't know the area and have not scouted, you should move on.  I call it common courtesy/respect. People at Cedar Creek call parking beside someone elses truck hunting these days.  I see it differently.  I live on that place and spend the time.  Judging by all the licence plates I see from all over the state I believe your actions speak louder than words.  Your relying on my hard work for your success.


----------



## rugerfan (Nov 12, 2011)

I saw 5 deer all day.  3 while I was in the truck moving to a new location at around lunch time. At around 3:45 this afternoon, a doe was being run down by a smaller buck, I missed him twice.  They never slowed down, I tried to stop them, but they weren't having any of it.  So I flung a couple at him at about 120 yards, no good, shot in front of him both times.


----------



## michael_M (Nov 12, 2011)

148in 13 pointer killed yesterday I got a doe tonight when I left the check in station at lunch there was 170 deer checked in.8 120 in deer.4.5 9 pointer was there when I was had alot of mass 15in beams 40mm at the base 15.5 wide nice deer


----------



## JimDraper (Nov 12, 2011)

what gets me is when they are all afraid of the dark and wait till daylight and come in and when you make them aware of your location they go 50 yards away and sit down next to a tree, now I am not greedy but I am rifle hunting and 50 yards is way to close.

P.S. If you are afraid of the dark and can't walk in till day light you should find a new hobby.


----------



## rugerfan (Nov 13, 2011)

I didn't see anybody.  I left the truck at 5:25 yesterday morning. Got to where I wanted to hunt at 6:00, actually had to come back to the truck at 8:45 (forgot my sinus medicine). Went back to my spot. Came out at 11 am, had a sandwich, went to the check station to check out what was killed, headed back to woods at about 1pm, Never saw or heard another hunter. Heard vehicles driving up and down the road


Yes 50 yards is way to close to set up to another hunter.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Nov 13, 2011)

Its Public land, public access, that means if a mountain bike rider or somebody riding a horse wants to go in there they can. Would you have barked at them in that manner? If you want to dictate who hunts around you join a club or hunt deeper, you will see more deer my friend.


----------



## rugerfan (Nov 13, 2011)

Meat Hunter said:


> Its Public land, public access, that means if a mountain bike rider or somebody riding a horse wants to go in there they can. Would you have barked at them in that manner? If you want to dictate who hunts around you join a club or hunt deeper, you will see more deer my friend.



You are correct, it is public land, and it is public access. I not complaining. It is nice woods down there. 

Also if If someone wants to walk around down there, they can and there is nothing you can do about it. 

Funny thing is, where I have hunted the last 3 times I was down there, I haven't seen another hunter while I was hunting.

Now I do believe there should be the common courtesy , if you see another hunter while you are going in, either quietly go around them as quickly as possible, or back out as quickly and quietly as possible.  

But as one other member posted, sometimes you just need people to get up and walk around to get the deer moving.


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 13, 2011)

Meat Hunter said:


> Its Public land, public access, that means if a mountain bike rider or somebody riding a horse wants to go in there they can. Would you have barked at them in that manner? If you want to dictate who hunts around you join a club or hunt deeper, you will see more deer my friend.



Well I think we all know that it's a public land and all but as the previous poster said a common courtesy would be great.  I have hunted and realized how some people will wait til day break before they start moving and I have to agree with some that if they are afraid to walk in the dark to their location then just find them something else to do.  Sometimes I'll have to pick a limb off from the tree I'm on and throw at them cause they do not look around.  The closest I ever had someone was about 15 yards away trying to get in the tree next to me not realizing that another person is already hunting there.  Even though if you are in a public land or a club you have to look at your surrounding and make sure it is safe for you and the people around you especially in public land when you know there's others out there.  I have seen people doing the same in clubs as well where they might loss track of there boundary while they are walking in the woods.  Well that is just my thoughts and opinion.


----------



## michael_M (Nov 13, 2011)

I hunted there for the first time this weekend Friday and sat killed deer both days seen plenty of deer. I didn't have a single person come in on me I did have 2 guys drive up to where I was and ask if I was hunting down there and I told them yes been here for 2 days they laughed and said darn it you found my honey hole they said good luck and drove off ( 2 stand up guys ) thanks sorry I didn't get yalls name. I had no one on the property I was hunting no where close. The closet people to me was about a 1/4 mile and they as a group got 6 deer sat morning,so study your map and you can do the same. And I've never step foot on the property or even drove up there before Friday at 1 in the morning I signed  went to
A spot I wanted to hunt set in the truck til 4:30 in the morning studying the map. At 5:15 5 four wheeler came flying by me waking me up headed to where I was gonna hunt. I had looked at the map enough that I had choose 2 other back up places just in case. I didn't get to hunt the first place I choose ( altho thanks to a member here for the hint thur a pm) I went to my back up place and at 7:05 Friday morning killed a big 9. Sat morning didn't see anything me and my son went back to the same place I shot the 9 and seen 2 other good bucks trailing 2 doe . We change places by 500 yards and I killed a big doe right at dark got the deer out at 9 last night. All I can say is y'all people getting walked in on needs to do a little more home work and get off the main roads. The only time I've been walked in on this year on a wma was by a marine from Albany that at 8:20 started walking a hard wood bottom and walked it a 1/2 mile went past me all the way past me son and brother 1/2 mile away which sucked cause I had to not hunt my spot cause he was in it at day light if he had of waited til around 9 to start walking he would of been walking to his truck dragging a deer cause I got up and moved to my spot and shot a doe 20 min after he walked past me


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratz i just love the wma.  To me its.more of a challrge


----------



## Bone Collector (Nov 13, 2011)

Public land = hunt where you want. I don't have a problem with this at all. It just doesn't make sense to me that someone would park next to someone else and walk into the area where someone else is already hunting. It's all about common courtesy. If I get somewhere and there is someone already parked there, I move along to the next spot. 

I hear about guys all the time that never see another person while hunting because there is so much land to choose from. This is more reason why it doesn't make sense for someone to park next to someone else and move in. Don't they have many other acres they could go to that is not already being hunted? Maybe those of us that never see anybody else on public property have courteous hunters that choose not to walk in on us. 

When I hunted Cedar Creek, I purposely tried to go away from other people. I looked for long stretches that didn't have any visible ribbons around, parked vehicles, or signs of parking. It didn't work. I didn't go in quite as far as I usually do, but lesson learned. Congrats to those of you that sealed the deal!

BC


----------



## rugerfan (Nov 13, 2011)

michael_M said:


> I shot a big 9 off there this morning and see 2 more chasing does seen no one not bad for the first time walking on the property and setting down with no scouting I shot at 7:05



Congrats on your success.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 13, 2011)

JimDraper said:


> P.S. If you are afraid of the dark and can't walk in till day light you should find a new hobby.



So true...


----------



## Pablo15 (Nov 13, 2011)

If you want exclusive rights to tracts of land in Georgia there are a tons of clubs to choose from.

Just because someone parks next to your truck and goes in an area you happen to be hunting should not be cause to get all hacked off and start shooting anything with visible bone on its head. 

From what I gather the guy walked up on you and then ultimately left your immediate area. What more do you want? 

Kinda lofty to think that cause you park in front of 3000+ acres you should have exclusive access to it. 

Join a club. They have rules to prevent this kind of stuff and alot of other rules that cause at least some of us to seek out public land. 

I still dont get why you shot the small buck out of spite. What did he (the small buck) have to do with this anyway that would cause you to shoot him where as had the guy not walked up on you, you wouldn't have shot him (the small buck)?


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 14, 2011)

michael_M said:


> I shot a big 9 off there this morning and see 2 more chasing does seen no one not bad for the first time walking on the property and setting down with no scouting I shot at 7:05



I'm still waiting for the picture


----------



## tournament fisher (Nov 14, 2011)

and the arguing continues!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrub Buck (Nov 14, 2011)

Pablo, you asked.

#1 I didn't park in front of 3000 acres.  My guess maybe 200.

#2 Why would I join a club they are worse?

#3 I never said I shot a small buck, the deer was an eight point, one that anyone would have shot.  Just, one I would not have shot under other circumstances.

And #4  The deer had nothing to do with it.  I will use the extra meat.  By the way, he never left until I pulled the trigger.   

You figure it out from this point.  Once you do get back with me.


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice hope it keep coming out of there but save me some.  I wonder when is the next hunt for cedar creek since I have never been there before?  I need to look it up


----------



## Pablo15 (Nov 15, 2011)

Scrub buck.....

Can you submit a picture with you in it of this 8 pointer? I believe this will be the second request for a picture of a massive 8 pointer from this Cedar Creek Hunt thread. (The other guy has yet to post a pic of his).

I dont know of any tracts on Cedar Creek that are around 200 acres. Are you sure you were on Cedar Creek property?

Consider a club. You might find happiness.

I have figured it out now. And I am getting back with you.


----------



## JonnyCatch5 (Nov 15, 2011)

Id like to see a pic also. Seems that everything you have shot has been "huge" even both does were "big"........post a pic and shut everyone up...lol


----------



## michael_M (Nov 15, 2011)

All I got in my iPhone have yet I figure out how to post pic on here with it I've tried for 2 days


----------



## Scrub Buck (Nov 16, 2011)

Pablo,

I don't post pictures on the internet.  Never have and never will.  If you want the spec's on the deer get with C Killmaster and review the kill sheets.  If you know who I am you'll see it on there.  By the way, I never said it was massive.  Just average.

I know Cedar Creek like the back of my hand.  So, yes I know where I'm at.  I guess you don't  know the property as well as you think you do?  I guess your quest to find out will be called internet Cedar Creek scouting?

Thanks for your advice on a club.  Been there done that.  As already stated they are worse.  Especially when your a new member.  

Keep trying...


----------



## Pablo15 (Nov 16, 2011)

Scrub.....

Without pictures your claim is doubtful. I dont know who you are so checking with CK will do no good.  

I am still looking for this 200 acre tract of land on Cedar Creek you claim to have been on.  Haven't found it. I just hope your not shooting deer on private property and then running it by the check station as a WMA kill.


----------



## michael_M (Nov 16, 2011)

Lol at these jealous people that can't seen to kill nice bucks on a wma that has to get bent about people who don't post pictures there is land that is not shown on the map but it's marked in the trees as was said do your home work,buy some gas and do some riding. Enough said, I've never step foot on the place and found a place off the beating path and had about 200 acres to me and my son as well just saying. Quit chasing other people's flagging and do your on scouting and study the map and you can be successful as well.


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 17, 2011)

Why are we arguing about this?  Pic would help out a lot and about the 200 acres he was referring to the lot he was hunting is a 200 acre lot between in closures.  I have never been to this wma but I have hunted in others that are divided just like as described.  And micheal it is ever easy to post pic with your iPhone cause I use my iPhone most of the time on forums anyways.  If you need any assistance just shoot me a pm and I'll explain it to you step by step but I will need my computer to do it since I don't want to sit and type everything in


----------



## Slowmo34 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thought I was on GON not facebook sound like a bunch of girls B-ing. I have never killed anything at Cedar Creek have saw lots of deer and a couple of nice bucks. However I know a guy who has 3 "Huge" as seems to be the topic that I know came from there. One 9pt and one he calls a 7 but I would call it 13 or 14 has stickers every where. Just wanted to put my 2 cents worth in. If I where going to drive 2 hrs to hunt at a hunting club I would just spend that money on Motel and hunt Cedar Creek. Good place and I have never ran into any jerks always nice helping people. I have found it is best if someone is parking where you do talk with them find out where they are and work it out. From what I have saw you could hunt 50 yards apart in most places and see different deer. Just be thankful we have the ability and time to hunt so many good men and women are not able to. Then you have them other people that don't believe in it.


----------



## Scrub Buck (Nov 17, 2011)

Pablo,

Doubt all you want.  Once again, I know the place like the back of my hand and I told you where you could get the spec's on the deer.  Do your own  leg work.  Now I'm a poacher......Your a mess.  What next?


Good luck on your quest.


----------



## shedhead (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey yall, I know the frustration of being walked in on also but it does and will happen. Just hope they are good people, which I believe most hunters are when compared with the average general population. When I worked at the deer cooler skinnin we would always take a personal check cause like the owner said hunters are by far more reliable people than the general public. We processed around 1000 deer per year and usually had only 1-2 bad checks per year. Anyway on either side of this argument my daughter and I would love for someone to help us with cedar creek. Not a specific area..just the type of woods the deer use the most and what areas to really avoid..Any help?


----------



## shedhead (Nov 17, 2011)

I dont know what im doing wrong on cedar..have good success on piedmont next door. Ive only shot one deer there 2.5 yrs. The rest were 3.5 to 4.5 even the does. We shed hunt, scout, turkey hunt cedar creek and havent shot one deer. If somone will help us with some sound advice, maybe a scouting trip in january, Ill drag your deer out for you next year if im off work.


----------



## Pablo15 (Nov 17, 2011)

Scrub,

I just like how you keep coming back for more.  Hilarious!!!!!!!!!!

Its all good!


----------



## michael_M (Nov 17, 2011)

Firetower rd put your walking shoes on


----------



## shedhead (Nov 18, 2011)

k. maybe Ill see you there. Im the only person Ive ever seen driving a Jeep liberty deer hunting. Black one. If anyone sees me say hello
Piedmont in the morning, bfg last hunt and cedar creek when i can


----------



## shedhead (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey, I have my piedmont pics for this year on the public hunting site here. Anyone have piedmont pics...heres mine if you wanna look


----------



## Pablo15 (Nov 20, 2011)

hh300win         my sentiments exactly.........     nuff said.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Nov 21, 2011)

Ditto the sentiments of Pablo and hh300win, I had the same thing happen to me a couple of years ago down in Redlands. A couple of guys set up at the bottom of a cul de sac with a camper on a forest service road opening morning. I pulled up at 0530 with my 14 year son. Behind the the cul de sac was some 3000 or so acres.  I had not even opened my door and this guy walks up to my truck and goes to open my door. I stepped out and he tells me "you need to hunt some where else we are hunting in here". I told the guy to let go of my door and we would hunt no where near him. He kept on about him and his buddies,  and I tell him he needs to calm down or I would call Karl the game warden down there. It got darn near a fist fight, but absolutely ridiculous, the guy and his buddies were no more than 200 yards off the cul de sac. We hiked up in there another mile and never saw them until we left. It kinda pist me off because it really upset my son, but I told him that these guys were bullies and you just don't back down on bullies. There was way too much land in there for that guy to carry on the way he did, I guess its the trade off for hunting public lands, but it was totally un necessary.


----------



## brian lee (Nov 21, 2011)

*knowing cedar creek*

it doesnt matter how well u know the place just get out there & find what u want to hunt & put your time in.my dad has been hunting the place since it opened back in the 70's.yes he knows the blace better than most.we have killed deer from the 120s to the 150's.there is plenty of deer there to hunt


----------



## shedhead (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help yall and good luck on the rest of the season. Sure dont mind walking for deer, sheds, turkeys, or whatever..


----------



## southernboy2147 (Dec 31, 2011)

I dont believe that firetower road isnt part of cedar creek


----------



## Xrallison (Jan 3, 2012)

The land across from fire tower is part of ceder creek


----------

